# Looking for trap & skeet ranges in NE Ohio



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I want to take the wife shooting next Sunday. I'm in Trumbull County and I am looking for trap, sporting clays & skeet ranges in NE Ohio that are open on Sundays. If any one has any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks in advance. Toxic


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

vienna fish and game has open trap on sundays. check yo PM


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Used to shoot at A & A gun club, right off 422 in Parkman, Fenstermaker Road if I remember right. They have trap, skeet, big bore pistol, plus some other clay pidgeon variations. They didn't have sporting clays when I was there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Greenville Sportsman Club. Take Rt.7 north until you hit Rt88 and make a right(heading east into PA). Just over the border. I live in Cortland and it takes me about 20 minutes to get there. Nice club and nice people. Open to the public.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Snook said:


> Greenville Sportsman Club. Take Rt.7 north until you hit Rt88 and make a right(heading east into PA). Just over the border. I live in Cortland and it takes me about 20 minutes to get there. Nice club and nice people. Open to the public.


Do they shoot on Sundays there? And what are the hours?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Toxic,

http://www.islandcreeksc.com/HoursofOperation.htm

This is a very fun course. I shoot it every Wednesday in the summer! 

It right outside of steubenville.

Any Questions, Shoot me a PM I will be glad to help you out any way I can.


Hawk


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Toxic,
> 
> http://www.islandcreeksc.com/HoursofOperation.htm
> 
> ...


That's about and hour and a half away from me. But it does look like a very nice range. And the prices seem reasonable enough. May have to make the drive one day then swing over to Wheeling for a Cabelas run. Thanks.


----------

